# underpowered



## Repatilian (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi i was wondering if anybody thinks I should get a new reciever. I have two Cerwin Vega VE-12's and a Klipse Sub-12. The model number of my reciever is RX-V363. I got the receiver in christmas 2008. I was about 235 dollars at best buy. It's a Yamaha. I need to know if my reciever is underpowered for my speakers. Thanks


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

100W should be fine. But the key is; Does it play as loud as you want - without over heating, distorting or clipping (cutting out)? If not its underpowered.


----------



## Repatilian (Nov 17, 2009)

thanks. The volume has to go up more with my cerwin vegas then my basic low powered speakers. I guess it will be fine. The cutting out or overheating could probably mess the speakers up. thats what a bunch of people on a different electronics forum said. I have been looking at a harman cardon stereo reciever and a marantz. It would probably like more power anyway.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Another option is to get a receiver that has "Pre Out" capability and buy a separate multi-channel power amp.


----------



## Repatilian (Nov 17, 2009)

that's what i was thinking. I have a niles two channel power amp. i'm thinking i wanna get a stereo reciever or one without surround. My room isn't set up for surround. My tv's way over on the side not in the middle.


----------

